# MCC's



## myfalconry76 (Jun 28, 2016)

Could anyone offer any info on these large MCC's
MCC's I just started reading about them and I have about 80lbs of these boards, was wondering if they contain the platinum base metals?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## UncleBenBen (Jun 28, 2016)

The large orange capacitors with the point at one end will be tantalum capacitors. Not sure what other metals may be used in their construction. I haven't tested, I just toss them in my tantalum bucket.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jun 28, 2016)

Some MLCCs contain precious metals, some do not. The only way to know for sure is to test one. 

Dave


----------



## Phishin_ca (Jun 28, 2016)

I believe the term is MLCC- for MultiLayer Ceramic Capacitor. I am certain that you will find small amounts of silver from all of them, regardless of vintage (from the solder at least). I believe that I have read that the early ones contain PGMs. Those boards are P-Pro era, so they may have something for you. Are you looking to refine them now, or just collect?


----------



## myfalconry76 (Jun 28, 2016)

Phishin_ca said:


> I believe the term is MLCC- for MultiLayer Ceramic Capacitor. I am certain that you will find small amounts of silver from all of them, regardless of vintage (from the solder at least). I believe that I have read that the early ones contain PGMs. Those boards are P-Pro era, so they may have something for you. Are you looking to refine them now, or just collect?


Not sure yet, got to get the hang of the processors and AR first. I was just curious as to if I can add them in with the rest of the MLCC I have collected. And thank you for the correction. I've heard MLCC, MRCC, DLCC and MCC. I'm tearing into a couple big reel computers in the mourning. The things are heavy as crap and almost 6 foot tall. There are probably quit a few of these in them. And I'm hoping there's a lot of gold plated things in them! They kinda remind you of a movie projector. When I get them open I may need to post some pics and get advice on their components as well. Hope y'all don't mind!
Once again guys thank you.


----------



## Phishin_ca (Jun 28, 2016)

myfalconry76 said:


> Phishin_ca said:
> 
> 
> > I believe the term is MLCC- for MultiLayer Ceramic Capacitor. I am certain that you will find small amounts of silver from all of them, regardless of vintage (from the solder at least). I believe that I have read that the early ones contain PGMs. Those boards are P-Pro era, so they may have something for you. Are you looking to refine them now, or just collect?
> ...



I have not known this group to shun questions as long as the person asking can prove that they are not trying to just flip a load of scrap(crap?). I would save them for a while. You can always come back to them. Do you really need the money RIGHT NOW? One of the most amazing things that I have experienced is learning the processes discussed in the forum. It humbles me to know that people will share that much. Put them in a bucket. You can figure out what to do with them later!

Get comfortable. Sit back and join the group. The water is nice! BTW, Do you have your own hawk? We need pics!


----------



## Phishin_ca (Jun 28, 2016)

myfalconry76 said:


> Phishin_ca said:
> 
> 
> > I believe the term is MLCC- for MultiLayer Ceramic Capacitor. I am certain that you will find small amounts of silver from all of them, regardless of vintage (from the solder at least). I believe that I have read that the early ones contain PGMs. Those boards are P-Pro era, so they may have something for you. Are you looking to refine them now, or just collect?
> ...


Back to the original question; They appear significantly different than the run of the mill MLCCs. I would keep them separate until I know how I was going to process them.


----------



## g_axelsson (Jun 28, 2016)

It's most commonly called MLCC, Multi Layered Ceramic Capacitors.

But, as Uncle BenBen wrote, these are not MLCC:s, they are probably tantalum capacitors. A good tell is that they have polarity, marked with + on the board. Usually contains small amounts of silver solder, but probably more profitable to sell as tantalum scrap.

Göran


----------



## Phishin_ca (Jun 28, 2016)

Göran, do you have a way to classify them. By appearance?


----------



## UncleBenBen (Jun 28, 2016)

Phishin_ca said:


> It humbles me to know that people will share that much. Put them in a bucket. You can figure out what to do with them later!



Ha! Two of my own sentiments in as many sentences!! 



Phishin_ca said:


> BTW, Do you have your own hawk? We need pics!



I will absolutely second that! If you are indeed a falconer, I would love to see some pictures of your birds. That would make a cool thread in "Bar & Grill".


----------



## UncleBenBen (Jun 28, 2016)

Phishin, check out Eric's (etack) thread in the wanted section. It has a lot of photos as well as pricing for selling tantalum caps.


http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=15909&hilit=Tantalum#p160145


----------



## etack (Jun 28, 2016)

They are CCC style Ta caps. 

Eric


----------

